# 7-series advice



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

Hola Bimfesters. Ive driven a 328 for over a year and love it! I am thinking of buying a used 7-series someday to have more passeneger space. What should I look out for? Are there any particular years to avoid? Ive heard about the dreaded Nicasil engines. Im thinking 1999 and up. Thanks for reading this.


----------



## TerryY (Jul 20, 2003)

The only E38 7 series Nicasil year was 1995. Anything newer is Alusil and doesn't have the problem with high sulphur gasoline that Nicasil did in the US.


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

TerryY said:


> The only E38 7 series Nicasil year was 1995. Anything newer is Alusil and doesn't have the problem with high sulphur gasoline that Nicasil did in the US.


Thanks, Terry.!!


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

What he said about Nikasil. 

99+ has its benefits, 00+ a few more, and 01 is the cream of the crop. Wait, actually, the late 01s (built 9/00 and later) are really the cream of the crop, as they have the wide screen NAV.

Here are the differences between the model years. Mechanically, they are pretty much the same from 99 to 01.

Many feel that when it comes to the E38, the late 2001 740i Sport (non-iL) is the true enthusiast's car. Any non-iL Sport places 'second' in that list.

I like the iL, but that is a personal preference. Mine is a non-Sport and that does not bother me. Depends on what you want/need/budget. You might consider an E39 as well, if you don't often carry four adults or a manual transmission is desired.

I would suggest test driving a non-iL Sport and a non-Sport if you can. You want to make an informed decision and have no regrets later.


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

Actually the cream of the cream is a June 2001 750iL production with sport package. it has a V12 with tiptronic.... plus every available feature ever offered on a 7 series and so that you know, as of 9/2000 they added navigation system Mark III with voice recognition (wider screen) and an updated Motorola Timeport phone.

I had one and sold it not so long ago.

But the new 7 series is night and day, it drive solid, no rattles, more comfortable and is quicker.


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

2006_750Li_ED said:


> Actually the cream of the cream is a June 2001 750iL production with sport package.


  Ahh, good point. I only was considering V8s...


----------



## Bmwcat (Jul 30, 2004)

*Thanks!*

Thanks, all!! Great info. I think a V-8 engine would work for us..


----------



## bimmer7 (Jun 14, 2005)

*E38's*

I agree with what 2006_750Li_ED & M.Wong said but also I have heard dreaded stories about the triptronic trannies in the 99-01 models. . .my friend has a 740iL w/Sport Pckg and got his transmission completly replaced after about relatively low mileage 65-70K (miles) I mean styling wise 99-01 are much better especially the 01 750iL & 740iL as ED mentioned make sure if you are buying get an '01 if you are going for a sport pckg as you will avail from the sporty look by the clear indicators and lights in front, however for an executive look you can pretty much get any model 98'-00'. But jus be careful when picking up a 99-01 car that it has full service records and also that its lower in mileage. I picked up mine in around 35K and has currently about 42K . . .naturally i havent been driving in winter but I might this year. In any case jus be watchful of service records on E38's


----------



## 2006_750Li_ED (Jul 3, 2005)

I disagree re 95-98 models. They look different and look old due to the front grill and headlamps. also the tail lamps look old.
The Mark II navigation system is way too old, and having an analog phone in the car sucks.
in 1999 the sport package wheels add a lot to the look, and I had no problems with my transmission. (V12 tiptronic).
Also the resale value of a 2001 car is much better, when I sold my car I got $5000 over RETAIL blue book!! $5000 over book. but my car had 40,000 miles and still was under factory warranty and had an extended warranty for 2 more years.


----------

